# I have pictures for you



## Bee-View Farm (Sep 21, 2008)

First i would like to say hello, 

I'm new to the board, but not new to beekeeping. I'm the 4th generation of beekeepers to have bees on the family home stead. I only have 3 hives now, but years ago, we had over 300 hives, and sold honey our of our house to people from all over.

The first picture i'm showing is of the farm taken in 1909 My great grandpa is on the left side of this pic, Next to him is a beekeeper friend, and to the right is my grandpa's brother. The log house was replaced in 1912 by the house my wife, daughter and i live in today.










This next pic is of my grandpa. Taken in 1920. 










This picture is where i have my bee's now. This was my grandpa's brothers beeyard, he started here in 1936, and had over 200 hives here. This pic was taken a few years ago, when my mother had bee's here. My mother died this past June.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing them. What did you do with all of the equipment that surely accumulated over the years?

Matt


----------



## Bee-View Farm (Sep 21, 2008)

Cacklewack said:


> Wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing them. What did you do with all of the equipment that surely accumulated over the years?
> 
> Matt



It's all very old equipment. Over the years we picked out the bad equipment. Grandpa had a mix of 8 and 10 frame. His brother had all 8 frame equipment. My mother always like the 8 frame, because it was not as hard for her to lift.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*BeeView*

Really really enjoyed those. Something is conveyed beyond the image itself. Like your Grandpa dressed in his best for the photo.


----------



## johnnybigfish (Nov 12, 2007)

Those pictures are GREAT!!!
And what else is great is that you are still carrying on the families bees!!!!
your friend,
john


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*BeeView Farms*

Question came to mind: 

Did your family bring a tradition or knowledge of beekeeping from the " old country " learn here or?... Obviously they looked on it as an enterprise beyond home consumption. Makes me think there was some background.


----------



## Bee-View Farm (Sep 21, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Question came to mind:
> 
> Did your family bring a tradition or knowledge of beekeeping from the " old country " learn here or?... Obviously they looked on it as an enterprise beyond home consumption. Makes me think there was some background.


Yes they did. They left Germany in 1891, bought the 40 acre farm i own today in 1893. My grandpa was the only one of the family born here. Grandpa's beekeeper brother and my great grandpa worked for a beekeeper in Germany. I'm not sure if they brought it along with them, but i have a straw hive that they used. That has to be the oldest of all of the old things i have.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*BeeView Farms*

Something invaluable would be diary, letters, journal, A BEE KEEPING RECORD BOOK...records of any kind...Sorry about Mom haven't lost mine yet.


----------



## Bee-View Farm (Sep 21, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Something invaluable would be diary, letters, journal, A BEE KEEPING RECORD BOOK...records of any kind...Sorry about Mom haven't lost mine yet.


If you only knew of how much old stuff i have. I have American bee journals as old as 1900. Old bee supply catalogs. "Dadant & sons, A. I Root, Walter T. Kelley and others.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Old stuff*

Take care of em. Or sell to those who will. Mildew etc. wreaks heck. How I would love to look through those!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Can we imagine*

What it was like back then?

Probably not but it's fun to try>


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

How come you are not using half logs like your great grandfather and grandfather did to hold down the tops? Dont break that tradition, its unique!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Those are wonderful! If you ever decide to get rid of any of the beekeeping stuff, please keep in mind your local historical society. Items and photos and stories about local people and life are invaluable and should stay local.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

even if you don't plan on parting with stuff, consider making copies for your local historical society. I set up a display at our local history/science museum and gave a couple of talks. The display was supposed to be up for 2 weeks in july, but they had such good response, they asked if it could stay indefinitely. It's not old stuff, but I did have a modern hive, skep and models of a bee gum and top bar hive, tools, an extractor, and lots of pictures and posters


----------



## Bee-View Farm (Sep 21, 2008)

berkshire bee said:


> even if you don't plan on parting with stuff, consider making copies for your local historical society. I set up a display at our local history/science museum and gave a couple of talks. The display was supposed to be up for 2 weeks in july, but they had such good response, they asked if it could stay indefinitely. It's not old stuff, but I did have a modern hive, skep and models of a bee gum and top bar hive, tools, an extractor, and lots of pictures and posters


My mother and i helped setup the bee house display at our county histrric village 15 years ago. The 1909 picture is at the back for the room. They made 5 x 6 foot copy of it. It look like i could walk right into the picture and help.


----------

